# Thanks TLF



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Just wanted to say thanks to the admins, moderators, and members. This place is pretty damn awesome!

I have a passion for learning and TLF has certainly fueled that passion. There are so many questions to ask, journals to read through and threads to review.

After getting banned elsewhere, inconsistent advice(or just downvotes on questions) on Reddit, misogyny on Facebook; I just had about given up and started reading outdated books. I truly lucked out finding this community.

Now back to begging the CFO for a budget increase so I can buy a used reel mower.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Agreed @Lawn_newbie!! This place is amazing and exceptionally friendly!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I agree , lots of information and friendly people on here.


----------

